# magic



## MJM Landscaping Inc (Jan 10, 2000)

Need some help here.
Couple of weeks ago I got my first order of mountain magic. I only had a chance to use it once on a limited basis. I use meyer/buyer tailgate spreaders. The problem I found is the magic will not spread it would clump. Not like regular salt when it gets wet and solidifies. About evry 10-15 ft I was getting out of the truck and knocking the magic down the spreader. It just would not slide down the spreader on its own. My observations tell me its because the product is wet or I should say moist compared to rock and calcium. I know most of you guys use bulk salt but has anyone had this problem with either sprayed magic or the bagged. I have heard such good things about this product, I sure hope I can come up with a solution. I purchased 6 pallets of the stuff.

Thanks for any help!


Mark A Musolf


----------



## Winterworks (Oct 17, 2000)

I have a buyers (tractionmaster up here)and we were using Magic in it most of the year with none of the problems you mentioned. I actually found that the Magic worked better than the bagged regular salt as it did not clump as easily and it was lubed so to speak. Maybe you received a few bad bags? I would still be using it if I could find it.

Pat


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Maybe try cleaning the hopper and shooting some silicone spray or wd40 on the inside before you fill it. I dont know if it'll help,but with 6 pallets left,you had better find a way to use it.I use it in a V-box-so i dont have any of those problems.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Its my experience that single stage spreaders just are not worth the hassle, but try a vibrator kit for it. That will keep the material from clogging. Also you could try and make the bottom hole a little larger, that may let the material flow easier.
Dino


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Dino,
Where do you find a vibrator kit?


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

We have a buyers spreader and use solar salt for parking lots only. The only problem we have is big chunks of salt stopping the auger. Where do u store the salt? Do you have a lid for the speader. Moisture really screws up the salt...esp when you need it the most.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Well aside from a few adult sites, I think any distributor can get them.
Alan bought one a while back, and he may know a direct dealer to consumer place of purchase.
Dino


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

If there is a TrynEx dealer near you they offer a vibrator kit for their SnowEx line of spreaders. I think they are generic enough to fit any brand as long as there is a falt area on the lower, tapered portion of the hopper. I put one on my SnowEx and it did wonders for the way the spreader works. I can run anything that is small enough to not jam the feed auger, up to and including wet sand and Magic salt.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Will the ones from the adult stores work?cause I bet they would be cheaper to buy!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

They are cheaper to begin with, but cost more in the long run due to battery replacement.
Dino


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Yeah,, but if you get the "Wascally Wabbit" model it both shakes AND stirs!


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Gosh I hope it snows soon in your neck of the woods.
The strain is really beginning to show.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

We need snow bad-you guys are a riot.What colors do the vibrators come in?I bet you would be the talk of the towm with 2 'adult store type" strapped to the spreader humming away while you spread.I could see it now,im going to fall out of my chair!


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

I gotta go now.
Peggy just walked in and told me I have to stop playing and do some paperwork.
I hate when that happens.
I tried to tell her that I AM working, but she isn't buying it.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

I'll sneak back on later when I get home.....

Don't tell her.....


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Mike,

Del Hydraulics sells a dump box vibrator,23" long x 8 1/2" high x 9" wide. Maybe a lot bigger than what you need.
http://www.delhydraulics.com

Gene


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

OK here is an alternative to buying the expensive salt spreader vibrators if you are mechanically inclined. Buy a used starter motor, mount it to the spreader, mount a piece of metal to the shaft that spins in such a way that it is unbalanced, connect switched electric to it & shake that salt down the hatch. I can give you better details if you want, just have to talk to the 2 guys that I know with this set up.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

O.K. what happens if we turn things around?

We take the hopper vibrators and strap them to the bed!

Just an idea!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mike, now we know where you spend your time when you aren't posting here or at SIMA. LOL, JK (maybe)


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Mark, 
You have to remember I am married with children...

But!!!!

maybe if we had one of those strapped to my bed.


----------



## MJM Landscaping Inc (Jan 10, 2000)

Mike,
I know how you feel. I'm married, have 2 year old daughter and a 7 month pregnant wife! She's due right when we get busy.

Mark A Musolf


----------



## Kraco_1 (Jan 29, 2001)

A friend of mine did this once and it worked for him. He had an old tailgate spreader, the kind that slide into the rear hitch. He drilled a hole in the side of the spreader, stuck one end of a long rope trough the hole and tied a knot in it so it couldn't pull back out. Had the other end in the cab of the truck and every once in a while he would just give it a jerk or two to keep the salt moving down. Said it saved him 250 bucks for the cost of a vibrater kit. LOL, whatever works I guess.....Kraco_1


----------



## n y snow pros (Jan 3, 2000)

K,LETS GET BACK TO THE ORIGINAL PROBLEM AND NOT MIKES BED.tHE mAGIC YOU BOUGHT IS FROm sorry for caps.Magic Mountain this is not the same product as magic thjat is the start of the problem


----------



## Matt (Jan 27, 2000)

John,
We bought magic from jet black and had the same problems. The first load as you know seems to have just been treated to heavily. Which caused the problem that I talked to you about and caused it to not flow in the spreader. The second load seems better as far as the first problem, but I think that without the vibrator on the spreader it would still bridge. We get a even flow of material to the auger and get a much better spread patern now that we have the vibrator on the spreader. We are using bulk Magic in a Fisher single stage tailgate spreader and having excellent results with the product.


----------



## Bob Church (Dec 22, 2001)

*Spreader vibrators*

Karrier Company manufacturers the Sure-Flow brand of vibrator kits for spreaders. www.karrierco.com or 800-709-4434. They are affordable and work great. Once you have a Sure-Flow you'll never own another spreader without one.

Kind regards,

Bob Church


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey Bob seeing how this thread is almost 4 years old I am thinking that anyone asking about spreaders in it might have already mounted one up, wore it out and retired. You might think about checking the dates before bringing up a ancient thread. It is better to start a new thread if you want to discuss it. Most guys (like me) don't want to wade through pages of old posts to try and decipher what the punch line is.


----------

